# June Photo Contest



## tobysmommy

Discoverer, our May contest winner, has picked a theme for June:

*"Goldens & Children"*

So let's see photos of all our kids together, two-legged and four-legged, furry and otherwise. 

You must have 25 posts to enter and if you have already won this year, you are not eligible. Submissions should be attached to the post rather than linked from a GRF photo album. We'll take entries until Saturday, June 23rd.

Good luck everyone! ​​


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Sleeping Beauty*

Here is my sleeping beauty and her prince.


----------



## coppers-mom

Beats those large soft drinks all to heck for sweetness.
Beautiful.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

My nieces son, who loves walking Gunner. I love both their smiles....


----------



## AlanK

My Friend Tuff and Briana the most wonderful little girl I know.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Penny with our granddaughter.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well... I have no kids...lol.


----------



## momtoMax

I know this isn't in the best focus but this is one of my favorite pictures. The happiness and joy from Leif really transcends. You can see how carsick poor Max is just by the look on his face and how happy/nonchalant Willow is, just content to be in the car.


----------



## Laurie

A picture of my friend's granddaughter and Reno having an afternoon nap on our deck last summer....


----------



## elly

You know,.. theres a saying 'dont work with children or animals' .. but looking at these wonderful smiles and expressions of absolute adoration, both human and furry,..why wouldnt you want to!?!! x


----------



## goldhaven

This is one of my favorite photos and also my avatar. 
This will be one of my favorite contests. My two favorite things, Goldens and kids. 
Already such cute photos and it's only the first of the month.


----------



## kwhit

This is my favorite picture of my daughter and Savanah, taken about 6 yrs. ago. No matter where you touched her, she would always lean into your touch trying to get closer to you:


----------



## akgolden

Have lots of videos but not many pics of my golden with my niece and nephew.

Captured this pic from a video.










And I guess I will attach the video 
Bailey and kids playing - YouTube


----------



## eslucky

*The Late Great Penny with my Grandkids*

Penny (RIP) loved the Grandkids and there was nothing better than a nice nap with them!


----------



## rik6230

goldhaven said:


> This is one of my favorite photos and also my avatar.
> This will be one of my favorite contests. My two favorite things, Goldens and kids.
> Already such cute photos and it's only the first of the month.


Beautiful photo.


----------



## rik6230

My daughter and my dog


----------



## mudEpawz

i dont have any kids but i sure am enjoying your photos!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn worried about my newly-mobile grandson last year.


----------



## Always51

Here is Napoleon and Harley...I have posted a few more pics in a thread called Me and my shadow..they are best friends!!


----------



## Mileysmom

At the end of the day of a huge Birthday Party poor Miley was pooped and Timmy was still going!!! Normally, she does not like stuff on her head


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Beautiful pics, everyone!!! I'll have to see if I can get a good one--I think I must be the only one who has an "unphotogenic" golden! Wagner sees the camera coming and literally turns his head! lol.


----------



## SimTek

King of the hill....


----------



## JackAttack7

*Jack!*

Jack- 6 weeks old


----------



## mrmooseman

This is a picture of my cousins little fella and my bf (who sometimes makes me feel like he is a kid) and moose hanging out playing dinkies!


----------



## hvgoldens4

Arianna fell asleep in the whelping box-so, a sleepover!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Erin and Mason


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh.........I NEED a grandbaby!!!! Fours grown sons and waiting.......drooling over the babies with Goldens!


----------



## rik6230

JackAttack7 said:


> Jack- 6 weeks old


Beautiful photo


----------



## Ivyacres

Here's our Grand-daughter with Honey on her gotcha day.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I want to fall asleep in the whelping box!!! So cute!



hvgoldens4 said:


> Arianna fell asleep in the whelping box-so, a sleepover!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Oh my, some great pictures this month. It's going to another tough one to pick the best one. They are all so cute!


----------



## olik

*best friends*

who needs a blanket when you have furry friend


----------



## MidasMom

One of my favorites of my daughter, Alexandria, and sweet Midas.


----------



## sameli102

There is no way to pick just one! Beautiful shots, the dogs have as great of expressions as the kids do.

This is my favorite puppy picture of Ty and my granddaughter, hard to chose, I have a million!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

sameli102 said:


> There is no way to pick just one! Beautiful shots, the dogs have as great of expressions as the kids do.
> 
> This is my favorite puppy picture of Ty and my granddaughter, hard to chose, I have a million!!


The expressions in this picture are priceless!!!

They're all wonderful pictures...these contests just seem to get harder and harder...good luck trying to decide...my vote will be all of the above!

Pete


----------



## Thalie

Beautiful and charming pictures, everybody. Unless I borrow somebody's kiddo for a photoshoot I am out of this one but I am enjoying all the shared love.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Oriana and grandson


----------



## Golden&Yorkie

*Love at first sight!*

This picture was taken the day that we brought Skipper home. From that day on, Skipper and my son have had an unbreakable bond. It was truly love at first sight!


----------



## brens29

Riley and my Nephew's son Connor. Riley thought Connor was so much fun he was just her size.
​


----------



## elly

This is such a lovely subject and everyones photos are so beautiful.
Here is Chester on his second birthday sharing a special chat with my Godson who is his favourite play friend.


----------



## AlanK

This is one of the best monthly photo contests in a while. I have enjoyed all over time but this month sure did bring lots of heartwarming smiles.


----------



## vcm5

These photos are so amazing, I love this thread!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

*TobysMommy* is having internet problems so there will be a delay in this months poll.


----------

